# Triton Boats ?



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if the Triton aluminum boats are still manufactered in Mississippi?
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The address on their website is in Tennessee. That doesn't mean that their boats aren't built in Mississippi, but their office is in Tennessee.

I guess what I'm saying is that I have no idea where they're built.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Hetfieldinn said:


> The address on their website is in Tennessee. That doesn't mean that their boats aren't built in Mississippi, but their office is in Tennessee.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is that I have no idea where they're built.


Thanks Steve,
I don't see the Mississippi town anymore on their corp web site, so was wondering where they had moved them to.
Ron


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

From what I read on walleye central alot of Trition aluminum boats had some hull failure with welds cracking and hulls splitting, and now Crestliner is building the hulls for them starting in 2008 and I guess they are alot better boat now.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

From their website:
Founded in 1996, Triton Boats is a leading manufacturer of fiberglass bass and saltwater and aluminum boats, ranging from 12 to 35 feet. All Triton boats feature the most advanced design, materials, construction methods and safety engineering in the entire fishing boat industry. *Triton Boats has two manufacturing facilities respectively located in Aberdeen, Mississippi and Ashland City, Tennessee. *

I have a 2006 Triton DV176 that has exhibited no problems yet. I've been beating the crap out of the hull on Mother Erie this summer.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Seaturd said:


> I have a 2006 Triton DV176 that has exhibited no problems yet. I've been beating the crap out of the hull on Mother Erie this summer.


Yeah, Erie and the trim on the garage door! I read little about any Triton alumimum boat issues when searching the internet before buying a (Lowe) boat.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

That trim wasn't needed anyways....


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

i got a response from Brunswick and they are now built in Little Falls, Mn at the the Crestliner facility.

I have a 2005 Triton DV 176 SC which I was wondering why I was using my bilge pump more than usual. I contacted my dealer and they suggested looking under the helm about 1.5 inches in from the outer edge of the boat. I did and I found two holes about as wide as your little finger tip. It is the same stinger across the whole boat. So I am trying to get things in line to get it fixed someway but I am done for the season. I understand that they will have the boat anywhere from 12 to 16 weeks. According to my dealer this problem is covered by the warranty that i have but i am responsible in getting the boat to Ashland City, Tn.

Seaturd good luck with yours, i think they are a very nice boat.

Ron


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Ron, sorry to hear your boat is down and out, that sucks you know what. I hope they can fix it and right the first time around and you're back on the water with no problems for many years to come. 

If I have an open seat I'll shoot you a PM so you can get on the water.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmm. Now I'm going to have to go home and check out my hull. Although I've not noticed any unusal bilge pump requirements.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Seaturd. It would make me sick to think about my boat laid up for a chunk of time. Buckeye Ron, hope Brunswick fixes you up. If they don't, the warranty on my Lowe FM175 isn't worth much. I haven't read much bad about Lowe's other than paint issues a while back, but you never know.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> Ron, sorry to hear your boat is down and out, that sucks you know what. I hope they can fix it and right the first time around and you're back on the water with no problems for many years to come.
> 
> If I have an open seat I'll shoot you a PM so you can get on the water.


K gonefishin,
Thanks for the offer for the another trip.
It appears that I am going to take the boat down myself to get them started on it sooner than later
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

ohiojmj said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Seaturd. It would make me sick to think about my boat laid up for a chunk of time. Buckeye Ron, hope Brunswick fixes you up. If they don't, the warranty on my Lowe FM175 isn't worth much. I haven't read much bad about Lowe's other than paint issues a while back, but you never know.


ohiojmj,
I just received an e-mail from a company representative, so i have sent him all the information about the problem. So now we will see where it goes from there, I do hope things go well because I have heard and read about so horror stories about this type of problem. 
Ron


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Well after a wait, a Triton rep called me. I am going down Sunday to drop off the boat on Monday. He told me that they took the people from the Mississippi plant which closed when Brunswick bought them and brought them to the factory in Ashland City, Tn. So that is where I will be on Monday morning hopefully.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Buckeye Ron said:


> Well after a wait, a Triton rep called me. I am going down Sunday to drop off the boat on Monday. He told me that they took the people from the Mississippi plant which closed when Brunswick bought them and brought them to the factory in Ashland City, Tn. So that is where I will be on Monday morning hopefully.
> Thanks,
> Ron


Good luck with it. I inspected my hull after reading all this and can't find a mark on it. Hopefully it stays that way because I really like this boat.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Ron, when you go back to pick up your boat go over the entire boat with a fine tooth comb. Check every storage locker and such. If you find anything wrong have them put you up in the hotel down the street and make sure you are 100% happy with the repair job. I made the mistake of not checking everything until I got back to Ohio and was a bit pissed at myself for not looking every single thing over and had to send it back again. I have been told that things are much better now. Just trying to save you some time and frustration.
Bob


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Sounds like someone's panties are still a little bunched up !


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Toolman said:


> Sounds like someone's panties are still a little bunched up !



Haha, if I were him I still be bent about it  :S


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

bobk said:


> Ron, when you go back to pick up your boat go over the entire boat with a fine tooth comb. Check every storage locker and such. If you find anything wrong have them put you up in the hotel down the street and make sure you are 100% happy with the repair job. I made the mistake of not checking everything until I got back to Ohio and was a bit pissed at myself for not looking every single thing over and had to send it back again. I have been told that things are much better now. Just trying to save you some time and frustration.
> Bob



Bob,
I am staying right down the road from them on Sunday night. I was thinking about them transporting my boat back to my dealer but after reading your comments, i will make another trip.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Well i found another one, on starboard side just behind my wheel on the trailer. I went and got a black ink marker and circled all 3 tonight and took pictures. I look on the opposite side of the most recent one and there isn't any thing that i can see on that side. So I e-mailed the first guy who sent me a followup e-mail from the Ex Director of the region, since i don't have the e-mail address of the guy that i have been talking to over the phone.  
Talk with you all later.
Ron


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Haha, if I were him I still be bent about it  :S


How can you be angry when you're driving a Ranger? Life is good! Bob knows I'm joking... pretty sure he doesn't wear panties anymore. 

Tim


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Toolman said:


> How can you be angry when you're driving a Ranger? Life is good! Bob knows I'm joking... pretty sure he doesn't wear panties anymore.
> 
> Tim


yeah both of us are happy owners I guess....you will be too bud. 

Or does he? LOL  never know what goes on behind peoples doors. 

J/K


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

You guys are too funny. Good thing the wife doesn't get on this site. Isn't Kevin the one always talking about pink panties? 
Ron, keep good records of everything . I'm sure they will take care of you. Too bad you can't get the boat on a trailer going back to the plant . That would save you some $ on gas. I would still want to go pick it up just so you can check everything out before you take it home. Good Luck
Bob


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

bobk said:


> You guys are too funny. Good thing the wife doesn't get on this site. Isn't Kevin the one always talking about pink panties?
> Ron, keep good records of everything . I'm sure they will take care of you. Too bad you can't get the boat on a trailer going back to the plant . That would save you some $ on gas. I would still want to go pick it up just so you can check everything out before you take it home. Good Luck
> Bob



Who doesn't like pink panites?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I like NO PANTIES best!


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

bobk said:


> You guys are too funny. Good thing the wife doesn't get on this site. Isn't Kevin the one always talking about pink panties?
> Ron, keep good records of everything . I'm sure they will take care of you. Too bad you can't get the boat on a trailer going back to the plant . That would save you some $ on gas. I would still want to go pick it up just so you can check everything out before you take it home. Good Luck
> Bob


Thanks for the Luck Bob,
I am calling my dealer tomorrow to see if i should winterize the engine since they are suppose to have it so long. Got an e-mail from Triton people today, they are looking forward to meeting me Monday, I wonder if that will change by the end of our meeting ??
Ron


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Ok, we started out Sunday morning for the trip to Ashland City, Tn. Wind had started up but not too bad. By the time i got on I - 75 to Louisville, man was it howling. Lots of debree blowing but nothing serious. Then when I got on I - 65 to Nashville, wind was head on. I used a tank of gas between Louisville and
Portland, Tn. We also had a wind sheer that picked my car and trailer up at the same time and then put us back down. That was a different experience, my wife and I both looked at one another after that happened. Took 3 tanks of gas to get there with all the wind.
Ok, next found the motel and bedded down for the night, if you ever see the Deerfield Inn in this area advertised, don't book a room, it is badddd !!!!!!

Arrived at Triton HQ Monday morning bright and early, found the company rep whose name was Corey. We talked a few minutes and then he escorted me over to the facility that handles aluminum boats there. He said that a person who had worked at the Mississippi plant would look at my boat. Two men came out of the building and i showed them where the holes were located and then one of the men said " It been welded wrong ". I said what, he said your boat has been welded in the wrong area of the stringers, that is the reson you have holes in your hull. I said ok, can it be fixed and he said yes. So i said well i haven't had my motor winterized so can you do it so you are going to have it 12 to 16 weeks? He said if i don't find anything else, you can have your boat back by 1 PM today, i liked to fell out when he said that. I said great where can i go for 4 hours and of course they mentioned the Bass Pro shop, so that is where we went, they do have a very large shopping center there so my wife got to shop also. 
Corey called at 1 PM and said that they did need to keep the boat longer but it would be available at 10 AM the next day. I had to find another place to sleep because i damzzzzz was going back to the other one. 
Got there shortly after 10 AM and the boat was ready. Spoke the the man and he said that they had cut every weld that was wrong and welded were they should have been in the first place. He also said that i should have any other problems with the boat as far as the welds go. So $432.12 (lodging, gas & food) later i brought my boat home. Again, the people were pleasant and didn't try to pull anything over my eyes, everything was out front. 
Corey told me to let people know that they usually have a couple day turn around on boats that are brought to them by the owner. He said the wait comes in when a truck goes to a dealership to pick a boat up and then when one is available to take it back. 
He said that Triton HQ is going to be making the Lund fiberglass boat there in TN. That Triton had bought a center console boat company that had went under and they had bought the plans to put the Triton name on it. It look really sharp but sorry i forget the name.
So, i am back with a mended Triton and anxious to get it on the water. They painted the entire hull and the welds on the hull are very professional.
So far so good,
Ron


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the update Ron. This is the first I've heard of this problem. I'll be looking my boat over VERY closely.
Brian


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Well I wasn't expecting to hear that! AWESOME. Glad they got you rolling quickly without being without your rig for an extended period of time. I guess you got a first class dose of a true warranty with no questions asked from a top company that stands behind there work. Good for you Ron.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

It's nice to hear a company standing behind their products. Especially something expensive as a boat.
You hear about another alumnum boat manufacturer whose warranty means nothing. Would make me think next time I'm looking for a new boat.

Let us know how the boat performed on the water and whether the leaks are stopped.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

triton175 said:


> Thanks for the update Ron. This is the first I've heard of this problem. I'll be looking my boat over VERY closely.
> Brian


I already went over mine in the trouble spots he had noted and found nothing to be alarmed about. I'm glad they took care of you Ron and hopefully all your weld related problems are history.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very good news Ron . Plenty of fishing to be had yet this year, go enjoy the boat.
Bob


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> It's nice to hear a company standing behind their products. Especially something expensive as a boat.
> You hear about another alumnum boat manufacturer whose warranty means nothing. Would make me think next time I'm looking for a new boat.
> 
> Let us know how the boat performed on the water and whether the leaks are stopped.


Lewzer,
I hope to get up one more time this year to see what happens, but after today on the lake and bringing nothing in the boat for two days, i am going to wait until the reports get better from some hungry eyes. They are stacked where we fished but not many bites.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

bobk said:


> Very good news Ron . Plenty of fishing to be had yet this year, go enjoy the boat.
> Bob


Bob i really do plan on doing just that.
Thanks,
Ron


----------

